

Show HN: Convert Chrome-generated cURL Commands to Python Requests - NickC_dev
http://curl.trillworks.com/

======
fiatjaf
This is great, I've been wanting this tool for a long time now, and always
thinking about building it myself. I'm happy, a little because I can use the
tool, but much more because someone had the same problem as mine and come up
with the same solution.

------
cleverjake
You should make a chrome extension to do this directly in the dropdown

~~~
Timothee
That's a great idea but I don't think that it can be done. I just checked the
API doc and came across this post:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/google-chrome-
develo...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/google-chrome-developer-
tools/5rWuaXMfjwQ/l_LaGq4PGnsJ)

The post is from 2013 and the documentation doesn't clearly say that it's not
possible, so there could be some hope... That being said, one could find some
work-arounds to make something work even if not as nice as an item in the
contextual menu.

E.g. It looks like an extension can read and write the clipboard. Then you
could have an action button that just converts the cURL command in the
clipboard into the Requests one. Or, more agressively, poll the clipboard and
replace any cURL into Requests...

Right now, I can't think of a UX as good as a context menu in the networks
panel: having an action button all the time just for that would seem like a
waste of space, a DevTools tab as well, a context menu item only present if
the clipboard is a cURL command would be fine because present only when needed
however it'd be out of context...

~~~
NickC_dev
Good find. The context menu is definitely the UX holy grail. Right now I'm
probably not going to spend time on the clipboard approach, but it sounds
workable.

Going forward, I'll add support for node, maybe java. There are plenty of
other languages out there that I'll take pull requests for!

